# Gen 2 heated mirror install



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

All Gen 2's LT and up have heated mirrors that turn on w/ rear defroster. There's not a separate switch for them like there is on our VW.

You can pull the mirror cap off to check if you want.

Edit: switched LS to LT


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> All Gen 2's - even the LS - have heated mirrors that turn on w/ rear defroster. There's not a separate switch for them like there is on our VW.
> 
> You can pull the mirror cap off to check if you want.


Not all of them. Mine doesn't. Also when you look up parts they list mirror glass with and without heat. If they were heated they'd have the symbol on them like my Silverado did. Mine definitely are not heated. It's a '17 premier but it must not have one of the packages because it doesn't have rear parking sensors, no blind spot monitors, no fog lights but it does have the auto dimming rear view mirror


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WillL84 said:


> Not all of them. Mine doesn't. Also when you look up parts they list mirror glass with and without heat. If they were heated they'd have the symbol on them like my Silverado did. Mine definitely are not heated. It's a '17 premier but it must not have one of the packages because it doesn't have rear parking sensors, no blind spot monitors, no fog lights but it does have the auto dimming rear view mirror


No heated symbols on mine either, but they are. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I know mine aren't. When they're fogged up and I hit the rear defrost they don't clear up


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WillL84 said:


> I know mine aren't. When they're fogged up and I hit the rear defrost they don't clear up


I would pull the mirror cap off and see if the wiring is there or not, should be fairly easy to get into. The VWs without them still have the wire coming through the mirror. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

The 2017's LT and Premier have heated mirrors with the addition of turn signals in the mirrors on the Premier trim line. 
I hope the link works. It's a 2017 brochure.






Adobe Acrobat







documentcloud.adobe.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have the 17 LT RS. I ordered all the goodies.

I still have the spec sheet that was taped to the window.

Heated mirrors isn't on the list.

According to the above link. It comes with the Premier model. Only. Along with heated steering wheel.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I have the 17 LT RS. I ordered all the goodies.
> 
> I still have the spec sheet that was taped to the window.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you have or your window sticker says but the brochure lists heated mirrors on LT and Premier trim lines. The RS is a package option. I would check again and look for a fuse labeled as such if there is a separate one. My Cruze is a 2018 Sedan so it might be set up different. Option packages and trim lines are not the same so features on a trim line may not make a difference


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

6speedTi said:


> Not sure what you have or your window sticker says but the brochure lists heated mirrors on LT and Premier trim lines. The RS is a package option. I would check again and look for a fuse labeled as such if there is a separate one. My Cruze is a 2018 Sedan so it might be set up different. Option packages and trim lines are not the same so features on a trim line may not make a difference


Read the brochure again. Only the premier has heated.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Read the brochure again. Only the premier has heated.


LT and Premier have heated. Read it again. The Premier adds turn signals to the heated mirrors.
Look for a fuse or pull the mirror off and check the wire loom.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

6speedTi said:


> LT and Premier have heated. Read it again. The Premier adds turn signals to the heated mirrors.
> Look for a fuse or pull the mirror off and check the wire loom.



Yep. You're right. It's a longer sentence. lol


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Hope things work out for you. 
?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I read that thing 3 times.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Huh - no kidding. Thanks for the info. I'll have to wait until it gets cold enough for some real frost on the mirrors to see then. It is a Premier but seems to not have the safety (not sure what it's called) package as it doesn't have blind spot monitoring, no rear backup sensors, etc


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That is what I would suggest. It is probably too warm and the rear defrost automatically shuts off before you can tell..


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well we've had a few cooler days with plenty of fog/dew and the mirrors are indeed heated.


----------

